# upgrade to 3.85t - bump stops - airide



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Our van was uprated from 3.5t to 3.85t. We are now having airide fitted to help with a grounding problem with our long overhang.

Does the uprating affect the bump stops which, I believe, are then removed to fit the airide?


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Your right, The bump stops are taken off and the air bags fit in their place.
We had ours done last year to enable a gross weight increase.
The Improvement in ride and body roll was noticable straight away.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Thanks Tonka - so the weight uprate won't be compromised by the removal of the bumpstops and fitting of airide bags?


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

JWW said:


> Thanks Tonka - so the weight uprate won't be compromised by the removal of the bumpstops and fitting of Airide bags?


I would not think so.. I needed to have air ride fitted to be able to upgrade, so if anything it's an added benefit...
You could always check with whoever did the weight upgrade, if it was SVTECH then maybe just drop them an email..


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Airide will be a great improvement.
the system fits in place of the bump stops.

i fitted mine to improve stability.
You have to play around with pressure to see what wsuits you best.

As son in law drives our mh and passed his driving test after 1997 I did not bother with re plating or he would not have been allowed to drive.

Dave p


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

JWW said:


> Thanks Tonka - so the weight uprate won't be compromised by the removal of the bumpstops and fitting of Airide bags?


When I ask SV about upgrading my 3.5t they said I could have 3,700kg with no mods and 3,850kg with Airides fitted. Thefore it appears to me that by replacing the bump stops and replacing with airides that you have not compromised the weight uprate but improved on it.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

My mechanic confirmed that the airide does not compromise the weight upgrade.

I found the ride home greatly improved though I hadn't been aware it was bad.

I used to come out of a roundabout, pulling the tailend with me by sheer will-power. Now it feels as if I'm just driving the cab with no tailend at all! Great!

Whether it helps with the grounding problem will remain to be seen!


----------

